# Apple Carplay..... Thoughts?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's interesting, I like the thoughts of it. I feel like they would need to improve the voice recogniton, so you don't have to fight with the 'siri' hearing wrong words. Then you have to think, not everyone is familiar with Apple and their operating system. Overall I like the idea of it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the concept. In fact, I've been rooting for exactly this type of concept since I'm disappointed in MyLink so much.

If I were Apple or Google, I would be very careful tying myself to certain auto companies. I could be completely wrong, but I would think people would be more likely to choose their phone based on what is compatible with their car rather than the other way around. Although, in today's tech age and cars being less important to Millennials than previous generations, it could just be the other way around. Apple cult followers may just buy a car based on it's compatibility with iOS.

I'm not a techy, so I don't know how this all works, but I would think it would be better for auto manufacturers to stick to a system whereby the in-vehicle system can standalone or mirror (more or less be just a wireless display) of smartphones no matter which OS.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Yeah...if I'm going to be married to the apple ecosystem then I'll look elsewhere for my next car. Where this might become interesting though, is if your "interface", whether it be Apple, Google or MS could be bought as an option to the car, depending on what kind of fanboy you are.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

modalita said:


> ... Where this might become interesting though, is if your "interface", whether it be Apple, Google or MS could be bought as an option to the car, depending on what kind of fanboy you are.


That is what I'm hoping it ends up being. Just a universal screen that any phone OS can adapt to their styling. Even if had to bought at dealership firmware change.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it would be stupid of a car maker to adopt an in car OS that was only compatible with one system. I have an iPhone, but that's not the problem... I also have an Apple Airport Express as a main home router that I use to stream music (along with two iPads), so switching phones to accommodate my car is not an option, and if being unable to use a car's infotainment was a reality I would seriously reconsider that purchase.

Even if different OS was an option when buying a car I'd be concerned about the same thing when it came time to sell, or the system just being completely obsolete.

Why a regulatory body hasn't stepped in and made some sort of common wireless interface mandatory I'm not sure... maybe it's being worked on as we speak and nobody can agree on anything?

P.S. My home computer is a self built PC... I'm not completely lost.


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish more companies would get on board with Mirrorlink. It allows you to access your phones OS thorough a compatible head unit in a car friendly format. It is a much better solution than having to decide on a specific OS and Ecosystem to match your car.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I did not realize that Mirrorlink was available outside of Pioneer head units. Thought it was something gimmicky they had. When I looked at it in the store a year ago I was not very impressed with it. But now that I know it is available from other mfgrs I might have to look again.


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

The adoption has been really slow but there are more and more Manufacturers listed as members of the Connected Car Consortium which regulates the Mirrorlink protocol. They just released an update to both the software and procedure for app approval that should help move things forward but we will have to see. JVC, Kenwood, Sony and Pioneer all have excellent Mirrorlink compatible head units but there are still too few phones that will work with them.



blackbowtie said:


> I did not realize that Mirrorlink was available outside of Pioneer head units. Thought it was something gimmicky they had. When I looked at it in the store a year ago I was not very impressed with it. But now that I know it is available from other mfgrs I might have to look again.


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

I wish they'd do something about 2014 CDT. My CDT came with a 2013 MyLink system that don't even have the push to talk through the steering wheel. I could do it with my phone, but just the thought. I also like having the same app already in my iphone. I really like the idea and wish they would update my software on my '14 ML 350 for free.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds like there will be a major spike in car accidents soon, people are already distracted by texting and now even more crap to distract you while driven.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the best option as buyers is definitely a universal system that would adapt to OS of any mobile device. Or have your own software but have just a passthrough mode that would mirror whatever is on your phones screen.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

how would this make it different than plugging my ipod in to the usb?


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

MamaCruze said:


> how would this make it different than plugging my ipod in to the usb?


Plugging your ipod into the usb allows minimal control. pretty much changing song based on what is in your music folder on your ipod. This system would allow full control and have integrated interfaces that would make for a much better driver experience. it would have different screens for phone, texts, maps, music, all to have full control of your phone or ipod via the 7 inch screen.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I kinda like the 2014 MyLink radios txt feature. I would be cool with that and maybe the maps like my Pioneer AppRadio2 had.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Apple interface means crap works the first time, every time! Don't get me wrong, I hate Apple PCs, but their peripherals are the best.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Apple interface means crap works the first time, every time! Don't get me wrong, I hate Apple PCs, but their peripherals are the best.


So long as the phone doesn't fight the radio when the completely new iOS comes out. Those large updates was making the AppRadio2 a horrible experience. When my phone took a crap I had nothing but am/fm radio at that point. I miss that radio soo much tho...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> So long as the phone doesn't fight the radio when the completely new iOS comes out. Those large updates was making the AppRadio2 a horrible experience. When my phone took a crap I had nothing but am/fm radio at that point. I miss that radio soo much tho...
> 
> View attachment 81353
> View attachment 81361


I had the appradio as well but if memory serves, the radio was a third party OS and not directly supported by Apple. If Apple had exclusive control over the interface I'm willing to bet compatibility won't be an issue as this is part of their developement prowess.


----------

